
Worldwide Debt Crisis Unravels: Doomsday Scenario for the Markets - Cmccann7
http://seekingalpha.com/article/285422-worldwide-debt-crisis-unravels-doomsday-scenario-for-the-markets
======
pg
"It becomes quite frightening when a country's debt level is reaching or
surpassing its GDP."

This sentence and the accompanying graph told me as much as I needed to know
about the author. Debt is total and GDP is annual. If having a debt greater
than your GDP is an intrinsic problem, imagine how much worse off we'd be if
the earth went around the sun twice as fast. (And yes, I realize that would be
a problem for other reasons.)

~~~
ivankirigin
Let alone that GDP isn't a particularly good measurement. For example among
many possible, if I sell a house and pay capital gains taxes, the transaction
isn't counted

